# Stokes Croft, Bristol -  pics



## JTG (Aug 8, 2007)

It was sunny today so I went for a stroll with me camera round my 'hood 












and of course...






All pics here


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2007)

You got high quality graffiti round there


----------



## JTG (Aug 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> You got high quality graffiti round there



There's stacks of great stuff around Montpellier as well


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

mate that was a great slideshow to watch   great pics and fuking great pieces   wow, too many stand out ones to choose from. big up the DMT rig as well


----------



## JTG (Aug 8, 2007)

It's always been quite good for big pieces but in the last few months it's gone mad. Clockwork nightclub is spectacular


----------



## Iam (Aug 8, 2007)

There is some absolutely fucking  graf round there.

Top photos, JTG.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 8, 2007)

You should join this group JTG:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/stokescroftsfinest/


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 8, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> It's always been quite good for big pieces but in the last few months it's gone mad. Clockwork nightclub is spectacular



It's great isn't it, a bunch of artists deciding to make the area nicer and just getting on with it. So much amazing stuff, and it's crazy the level of turn around on it too, often some really good stuff just gets painted over with other really good stuff overnight. 

Couple of the artists in that photo set are getting to be pretty big names now too...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2007)

and you should enter one in the 'texture' photo comp this month


----------



## Geri (Aug 9, 2007)

There's some lovely artwork at the M32 underpass, the one that goes between the end of Warwick Road and Ashley Road. One of the pics looks like Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## JTG (Aug 9, 2007)

may have a wander down there soon then


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the PRSC website 
http://www.prsc.org.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2019)

I was there on the weekend and finally got to visit the legendary Turbo Island!
















Bristol photos: street art, station, gigs, pubs and rain


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 14, 2019)

There is some quality artwork there, pity about the plain tags spoiling the views.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 31, 2019)

I have a Twitter account dedicated to (almost) daily pictures of Turbo Island. @TurboIslandNow


----------



## Supine (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 17, 2019)

Supine said:


> View attachment 188707



That's Cheltenham Road.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2019)

Supine said:


> View attachment 188707


I've had sex in one of the rooms in that picture.


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2019)

i_hate_beckham said:


> That's Cheltenham Road.



Close enough!


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2019)

strung out said:


> I've had sex in one of the rooms in that picture.



Too much information. Much too much


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 17, 2019)

strung out said:


> I've had sex in one of the rooms in that picture.


Me too!!!


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Me too!!!


Yellow house?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 17, 2019)

strung out said:


> Yellow house?


Yeah!


----------

